# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Auke Jan Ijspeert

## Airicist

Head of Biorobotics Laboratory (BioRob), Institute of Bioengineering, School of Engineering, Swiss Federal Institute of Technology in Lausanne (EPFL), Lausanne, Switzerland

biorob.epfl.ch/people/ijspeert

linkedin.com/in/auke-j-ijspeert-095621

----------


## Airicist

AmphiBot III swimming race (complete version) 

 Uploaded on May 26, 2011




> AmphiBot III  is an amphibious snake robot, which can swim in water and crawl on the ground. This complete version of the video features an interview of Prof. Auke Jan Ijspeert, head of the Biorobotics Laboratory at EPFL.

----------


## Airicist

A robot that runs and swims like a salamander, Auke Ijspeert

Published on Feb 18, 2016




> Roboticist Auke Ijspeert designs biorobots, machines modeled after real animals that are capable of handling complex terrain and would appear at home in the pages of a sci-fi novel. The process of creating these robots leads to better automata that can be used for fieldwork, service, and search and rescue. But these robots don't just mimic the natural world — they help us understand our own biology better, unlocking previously unknown secrets of the spinal cord.

----------

